# heat pump dosnt shut off.



## ax2ron (Jan 4, 2013)

I went to check a Goodman heat pump in Virginia. Customer complaint was she would set the thermostat for 62 and when she would come home from work the thermostat and temp was reading 80 and still running. I checked the low voltage at the outdoor unit and the thermostat was still calling for heat. I noticed and added on time delay relay on the condensor. I changed the thermostat out with a new honeywell progamable one. 4 days later the customer is calling back saying its still running she has it set for 62 and its 77, any ideas? thanks fellas in advance.


----------



## ax2ron (Jan 4, 2013)

I went back over to customers house today. I looked at the indoor unit, it was an old 82 GE model, no control board, just relays. The problem seems to be intermittent. I checked for continuity between the red low voltage wire and all the others, no direct short. I ran the unit, went to the indoor unit and wiggled all the control wiring. The indoor fan motor turned off. I cut approx 2ft of control wire off, for both the thermo and outdoor. I stripped the 2 ft of wire to look at its condition, it looked in good condition. rewired it all and let her run. Not sure if its going to fix it. i may just have to replace all the wire. i guess the heat strips could have a relay stuck and maybe a contactor in the outdoor is also sticking. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ax2ron (Jan 4, 2013)

Any takers on a discussion?


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

more details needed 
are you a licenced contractor with heat pump experience.
model numbers of indoor and outdoor unit are a must.
serial numbers would be good.


----------



## Residentialtech (Jul 30, 2012)

Is the thermostat a digital?


----------



## GeoAlex (Feb 23, 2013)

its odd the tstat is calling for heat when its set at 62 and its 77 in the home. I would think bad tstat but since you changed that i guess not. So you're getting 24 volts at the condenser contactor on y and common Y is going straight from tstat to condenser ? So you wiggled some wires in the a/h and the blower shut off. I would see if the tstat is calling for heat at the tstat vs at the condenser if its not then prolly change tstat wire. good luck


----------



## STANCILHVAC (Feb 22, 2013)

ax2ron said:


> I went to check a Goodman heat pump in Virginia. Customer complaint was she would set the thermostat for 62 and when she would come home from work the thermostat and temp was reading 80 and still running. I checked the low voltage at the outdoor unit and the thermostat was still calling for heat. I noticed and added on time delay relay on the condensor. I changed the thermostat out with a new honeywell progamable one. 4 days later the customer is calling back saying its still running she has it set for 62 and its 77, any ideas? thanks fellas in advance.


Sounds like R and Y shorted together somewhere--take them loose at both ends and ohm them---should be an easy fix to find


----------



## Double A ron (Aug 18, 2012)

She had someone else come out and replace a contactor/relay in the air handler. I didnt think that would make the outdoor unit run.


----------



## ComfortService (Feb 7, 2013)

I would think that if the thermostat is satisfied according to set point and the unit "Y" is still energized from the thermostat:

Either the thermostat is bad or the control wiring is faulty.

http:/comfortclimateservice.com


----------



## Seven City hvac (Jun 1, 2013)

the question is on day one was both the blower and the out door unit runing. if so and we know its not the stat. im thinking wires. ive seen it before where someone routed the control wire using those metal horse shoe wire tacks and they beat it down like they were nailing wood together. shorted everything out. 

another possibility, and alot of us would miss this one, that defrost board out side can control every thing eles just like that tstat.


----------

